

IPhone 4S: Which Carrier to Pick? - TheHub
http://www.techofthehub.com/2011/10/iphone-4s-which-carrier-to-pick.html

======
cmatthias
The Sprint pricing is wrong, you're missing the required $10/month smartphone
data add-on. That brings the prices to $80, $100, and $110 for each tier.

Also, do you have more info on the $10/month discount on VZW for FIOS
customers? I did some searching and wasn't able to find anything concrete on
Verizon's site.

~~~
fuzzythinker
Also, I think OP missed that they charge $30 for tethering:
[http://www.tuaw.com/2011/09/22/sprint-caps-mobile-
tethering-...](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/09/22/sprint-caps-mobile-tethering-
plans-to-5-gb-per-month-starting-oc/)

~~~
TheHub
Added in. Thanks for the heads up. They always get you on the extras.

------
corysama
The signal strength for ATT in San Francisco is pitiful. Both at home and at
work, I have to stand in specific locations if I want to successfully make a
call. Can anyone comment on the signals of Verizon vs Sprint in SF?

